# netwrap ???



## haytimer (Oct 15, 2009)

what brand would you use and brand would you not try?


----------



## chazlew (Oct 15, 2009)

we use john deere net with coveredge and have had good luck.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

we use are own brand of netwrap. Are netwrap is 30 dollars a roll cheaper than John Deere and just as strong. I have pictures on my profile page. You can also look at my website Pritchett Twine, Net Wrap and Ag Sales of North Central Nebraska


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I used a couple rolls of Orscheln net wrap ran ok ,and not sure what the other 10 or so rolls were both are 60 to 80 dollars cheaper then NH net wrap. I did use the over the edge 67 inch for a few years makes for a nice looking bale but makes it harder to get off when you get ice on the bales.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

I hate when bales freeze together. With are edge to edge net you can butt the bales tight with out ripping the net off the other bales during the winter.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

yea I hate ice on them period really makes feeding a pain trying to peel it off .I would say that is the worst draw back to net wrapped bales


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

I like netwrap better than twine. We take a bale and flip it on end and split the top 6 inches of the net and pull the wrap down around the bale. The cows will eat the bale down like a feeder. The next day when we check the cows we go and pick up the wad of net. They pick out all the hay in the net and its just sitting there in a ball. Its easier to pick up than twine.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

jpritchett said:


> I like netwrap better than twine. We take a bale and flip it on end and split the top 6 inches of the net and pull the wrap down around the bale. The cows will eat the bale down like a feeder. The next day when we check the cows we go and pick up the wad of net. They pick out all the hay in the net and its just sitting there in a ball. Its easier to pick up than twine.


Nieghbor had a dead calf and had it posted.It's gut was packed full of net wrap.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow. We've lost calves because they've plugged up with twine but not since we have switched to netwrap. I cant say it wont happen because they'll suck on anything.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Nieghbor had a dead calf and had it posted.It's gut was packed full of net wrap.


Yup, I've seen the neighbors calf's walking around with a piece of net wrap hanging out of their mouths.

Always used to use NH net wrap, tried some from Nutritional Blending over in New Paris and it seems to work just fine. Made in the Usa instead of imported like New Hollands, cheaper as well.

The neighbor tryed some from either TSC or Rural King with less than desirable results, by the end of the day he was ready to dump 5 gallons of diesel on the baler, light it and walk away.

Even net wrapped bales covered in ice are a LOT easier to get it off than twine wrapped bales where the twine settled into the bale and froze solid. If I have ice on em, I just raise the loader to full height, and drop the bales several times, net comes right off then.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I pull the netwrap off every bale before i feed it, If they are calling for ice and snow i pull the wrap off several bales to have them ready, I realize you guys up north cant pull it off in advance because it snows all the time, but ive got one pile beside the barn that i put all the net wrap in then take to the land fill in the spring or use for sink holes or filling up warshes.
THOMAS


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Yup, I've seen the neighbors calf's walking around with a piece of net wrap hanging out of their mouths.
> 
> Always used to use NH net wrap, tried some from Nutritional Blending over in New Paris and it seems to work just fine. Made in the Usa instead of imported like New Hollands, cheaper as well.
> 
> ...


What brand of netwrap do you buy from nutritional blending. I looked at there website and Cordex netwrap is made from overseas. There is only two factories that make netwrap in the United States. One factory is in kansas and the other is in Utah. The utah factory is new this summer.

The netwrap your neighbor bought from TSC is Tama net. Its made by the same company that makes John Deere except its cheaper and not as strong. It is imported in from Israel.

If you and your neighbor want to go together on a couple pallets. I can give you a really good deal on your netwrap for next year.


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

I am trying to get a better education on net wrap. I sell a little bit of polyexcel twine and net locally and had the opportunity to go through the Clearfield, Utah plant a couple of months ago. Got to see how the net and twine are made there and it was very cool stuff. Most of the guys around here want the black New Holland welded net because they say it dissapears when they tub grind. Any comments on this from anyone? Is this stuff imported, or made in the Kansas plant? Jpritchett, I figured you could answer these questions. Where is your twine made?


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

HALLSHAY said:


> I am trying to get a better education on net wrap. I sell a little bit of polyexcel twine and net locally and had the opportunity to go through the Clearfield, Utah plant a couple of months ago. Got to see how the net and twine are made there and it was very cool stuff. Most of the guys around here want the black New Holland welded net because they say it dissapears when they tub grind. Any comments on this from anyone? Is this stuff imported, or made in the Kansas plant? Jpritchett, I figured you could answer these questions. Where is your twine made?


I'm gonna try to see if I can have it made. I know 2 years ago there was a patent on it. But I have heard it has been lifted last year and I should be able to make it. I'll see what i can do. 
It is really cool how netwrap is made. Its hard to believe the process it takes to make one roll of netwrap. I have never seen how twine is made. I would love to see that. I usually go down to the Kansas plant 4 times a year. We import are twine in from portugal we have never had any problems with them and they do a good job. I can sell you netwrap alot cheaper than you can buy from poly excel.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

jpritchett said:


> I looked at there website and Cordex netwrap is made from overseas. There is only two factories that make netwrap in the United States. .


I'll double check if I still have the oversleeve. It wasn't Cordex I do remember that much.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

View attachment 267
I added more pictures on my profile. I have pictures of are updated labels on there. We are gonna make bigger rolls this year. So we'll be selling 64"x8000 and 67"x8000 also. I like the bigger rolls. They are not that heavy. We have tested in New Holland and John Deere balers. Hopefully i'll have some new pics coming up when we get into cornstalks. If it ever dries out.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

View attachment 266


Here is my card with contact info.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

mlappin said:


> I'll double check if I still have the oversleeve. It wasn't Cordex I do remember that much.


Looked and looked, prolly tossed the sleeve into the recycle bin. All my receipt says is Netwrap, so no help their either. I do know it was a American made brand as I commented on it along the lines of "New Holland netwrap was imported from Israel last year and the stuff says Greece on it this year. Put the new roll in and my world turned to crap immediately. Lets see how the made in USA stuff works."


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

jpritchett said:


> View attachment 266
> 
> 
> Here is my card with contact info.


Whats the brand in the back ground on your card?


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

It is Farmers. It is made in Kansas.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

jpritchett said:


> It is Farmers. It is made in Kansas.


I won't bet the farm on it, but I think that's^ what I picked up from Nutritional Blending. I don't know why they are only advertising the imported stuff, as I seen they had several pallets of the domestic stuff around.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

You could have. Hope you were able to get it bought cheaper than those prices.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

jpritchett said:


> You could have. Hope you were able to get it bought cheaper than those prices.


Oh yeah, was the 6000 ft roll, paid about $140. The 9200 (9280 ft?, something like that at least) from NH is over 300 bucks a roll anymore.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

I've never heard of a 6000 ft roll. The prices on netwrap should have never changed from last year. They never went up since last fall. We sell 7000 and 8000 ft rolls in 64 and 67". We also have 48 and 51" and those rolls have 9,840 ft.

The netwrap prices will be increasing in the coming weeks. It is what I am hearing. I'm hearing somewhere of a 30 dollar increase from last years price.


----------



## haytimer (Oct 15, 2009)

[quote name='jpritchett']I've never heard of a 6000 ft roll.

you have now lol..ive learned real quick that when you think your getting that real good deal by ordering a pallet,you know im thinking the salesman is giving this price cause of volume then then he tells you in conversation its the smaller roll..


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

jpritchett said:


> I've never heard of a 6000 ft roll. The prices on netwrap should have never changed from last year. They never went up since last fall. We sell 7000 and 8000 ft rolls in 64 and 67". We also have 48 and 51" and those rolls have 9,840 ft.
> 
> The netwrap prices will be increasing in the coming weeks. It is what I am hearing. I'm hearing somewhere of a 30 dollar increase from last years price.


Yep, he called them wife rolls. In another ten years or so, might not buy it unless its a 6000 ft roll. I'm no sissy by any means, but those 9840 foot rolls are f'ing heavy.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Yep, he called them wife rolls. In another ten years or so, might not buy it unless its a 6000 ft roll. I'm no sissy by any means, but those 9840 foot rolls are f'ing heavy.


I know I have built quite a few pallets so i've handled alot of rolls of 48" and 51" the rolls weigh heavier than the 7000 ft ones. We have to order the bigger rolls because everyone wants a bigger roll.


----------

